# Arabian horse showing



## 13kielj (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello, I am going to start showing my arabian Jasmine in Arabian show classes. I was wondering what I could do to show off certain areas of her (certain colors I chould use, etc.) What all should I do to help her. Also any other tips? (I have showen in other classes before)

Here are some pics (sorry there not very good thats why I put alot)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

the dapple gray in the background looks a lot like one my horses lol!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm curious, how old is she? She's a bit on the thin side, so you'll want to put some meat on her little bones before putting her in the show ring. She'll need her bridle path clipped. I'm not sure how far they do them. I know for a quarter horse it's the lenght of the ear, I think maybe a couple inches past that for an arab? You'll want to shave her little nose...

As for colors, are you showing english or western? If you are showing english then you will wear the regular colors, beige or grey pants and a blue, grey, or green jacket, although I don't see green around much anymore... You can do the square english pad in any color. White would be pretty classy, but with your mares coloring you could do anything, pink would even be cute. 

Good luck.


----------



## 13kielj (Sep 25, 2009)

she is 15 and she is thin in these pictures she has good meat on her now but these pics are were we just moved them and it was all in all a bad situation there so we had to move them again but shes not that skinny any more


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

heres my horse that looks like the horse in the background lol:

http://www.horseforum.com/horses.php?horse=3174

sre for the off-topic-ness btw


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

Arab bridle paths go quite a bit farther back than QH's do. Google it and you should run across some guide pics


----------



## kedar my buba boy (Oct 5, 2009)

yer she lookes good i like her is she egyipshion or just arab


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Here's what I found from a reliable source online about arabian clipping/trimming/shaving mane and whiskers and stuff:

There is no set length...as in inches when it comes to an Arabian's bridlepath.
You cut the mane of an Arabian Horse to accentuate it's throatlatch and enhance the area where the head joins the neck, when the horse is presented in halter or set up in a bridle.
If your horse has a nice throatlatch, you cut the bridle path shorter to draw the eye to it.
If the horse's throalatch is rather thick and not exactly that shapely, then you trim the bridlepath a bit futher back to create the illusion that it is thinner than it really is, and use the long mane to draw the eye away from that area.
Most of the longer bridle paths, like the ones halfway down the neck, are beginning to disappear. You do ocassionally see them, but not as often as you used to. I am seeing more and more often, the longer length mane being used with shorter bridle paths. You even see horses in the show ring now that have upper sections of their manes growing back in where the bridle path was cut far back and they no longer like that look.
Most Arabian owners now prefer a bridle path that is not as long as they used to be. They want just enough to enhance their horse and the length can be shorter than their horse's ear or just a bit longer...it all depends on what the owner prefers and what will enhance their horse.


----------



## 13kielj (Sep 25, 2009)

yes she is Egyptian


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

kedar my buba boy said:


> yer she lookes good i like her is she egyipshion or just arab


Or "just arab". Pfft. I happen to really love my Polish Arabians.  
LOL

She's a very pretty girl!
Clipping inside the ears, around the eyes and muzzle, long hairs under the jaw, the bridle path (usually for Arabians it's about six inches), trimming the feather's, getting her trimmed so she stands balanced. You can use horse products or just vaseline around her muzzle and eyes to help bring them out. 
It's a LOT of work. But lots of fun!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Eesh, the last few pictures finished downloading at I typed that.
She was in pretty ugly shape. :s


----------

